# coronavirus / Bubonic Plague



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

This new Coronaviruis is like the spread of the Bubonic Plague. The Bubonic Plague called (the Black Death) also originated from China. It spread like wild fires from one person to the next. This new virus is doing the same thing as the Bubonic Plague did back then. It killed thousands before they could get the plague under control. This new Coronavirus is very scary since the disease can spread so easily.

The governments of different countries are not being strict enough on the travel issues and quarantined people. We don't want a global disease problem like the Black Plague did many years ago!!!! 

Art


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty sure the B. Plaque killed millions back when. It's also interesting that some reports indicate t the C. virus was brought Into the market at ground zero vice originating from the market, and the rapid rate at which it is evolving/mutating, increasing the contagion nature of the virus, as well as it's now reported ability to "hide" up to 14 days with No symptoms, but still be contagious. That later part is very bad mojo, in addition to the Exponential rate at which it's spreading...we've crossed the 60K mark in no time and it's probably much higher than that. Lastly, the Chinese need to be up front and for once honest on how this all started/came about. It's too coincidental, to me at least, that China's bio war lab is right there same city where this outbreak started, And one of their foreign ministers, when confronted, did not simply outright deny that connection, but instead said it's dangerous to spread rumors and that it could have originated in the U.S., etc. Nonsense and a very telling response to me. Then again, given how they shut that doctor up when he sounded the alarm, and is now dead, it's wishful thinking that we'll Ever get honesty from the Chinese on this matter. Lastly, there's a CDC or WHO scientist who did a computer model study few yrs ago of a very similar virus with ground zero being in Brazil, where the exponential growth of infections world wide in 18 months was in hundreds of millions with 65 Million dead....Note we are less than 3 months into the origin of the current outbreak. No panic spreading, but that's well worth noting for the future as we study where this goes as infection # doubled in less than a week as I understand it. I'l be we hit over 100K very soon. As saying goes, "keep your powder dry", as this could get much worse....Could. My 2 cents!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

The Black Death is estimated to have killed 30% to 60% of Europe's population. In total, the plague may have reduced the world population from an estimated 475 million to 350–375 million in the 14th century. Wiki


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

https://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-simulated-coronavirus-pandemic-deaths-2020-1


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey nickleback99

i tried going to that link you posted and it is an advertisement making the person join and pay money or the page is blocked out and can't read it.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

yes the bubonic plague did kill millions and not thousands like i stated. I stand to be corrected. 

art


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> yes the bubonic plague did kill millions and not thousands like i stated. I stand to be corrected.
> 
> art


No worries Art...not trying correct you, just doing some research as there have been different times of the B.P. apparently, including recently in China for a few cases in west. In the end, both Mother Nature and Father Time are undefeated vs mankind. 

Anyway, sorry for the link, but Google search "simulation of coronavirus pandemic" and it'll bring it up, or should, on the first page as a BusinessInsider piece. Have a good one.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While the Bubonic plague killed millions, 600 years ago there were not the technologies available today, sadly though we in the 21st century are an international globe flitting here and there on planes so perhaps harder to control, just hope we don't need to burn the world to contain this one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## rajesh360 (Jul 2, 2019)

More than that, It is almost spreading to other countries scaringly, reported by CDC, There are 15 confirmed cases in the U.S. but none are said to be suffering serious symptoms.

The agency is setting up five labs around the U.S. where people with flu-like symptoms can be tested for coronavirus if their flu results are negative. The virus, dubbed *COVID-19*, has spread to more than two dozen countries.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

this virus is really scary. Just being around someone with the virus can pass it on to you. I wanted to make a flight to the Philippines but I have decided not to right now. Until they get it under control, I will stay off the airplanes with people on it from China and some Asian countries.

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> this virus is really scary. Just being around someone with the virus can pass it on to you. I wanted to make a flight to the Philippines but I have decided not to right now. Until they get it under control, I will stay off the airplanes with people on it from China and some Asian countries.
> 
> art


Well be careful in the US - there are more cases there, than here in the PIs


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> Well be careful in the US - there are more cases there, than here in the PIs


But if it ever takes hold here, the lower medical capability, higher population densities, less educated population more likely to violate health , hygiene and quarantine protocols will make it much more difficult to stop the rampant transmission throughout the population. 

I have ordered masks from the US, I will make sure at the first signs of it becoming prevalent in the Philippines to stock up on food and supplies so that I can self quarantine (as much as I can) for a period to let it die out in the general population.

I will also make sure I can get out of here, even if it means that I need to go into a quarantine back in Canada for a while.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tukaram,

you misread my message on here. I said I would stay off of airplanes until it is completely under control. Has nothing to do with the USA or the Philippines having more cornavirus.cases.

I am a good swimmer but that is to far to swim. hahahahhaha

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Interesting factoid: Anyone ever wonder why Christians say "God Bless you" when a person sneezes? It comes from the days when the Black Plague was rampant. The first sign of having been infected was sneezing. Of course you could sneeze for a much more benign reason such as a dusty room and the like. Hence the witness stating "God Bless you!" My head is full of useless info! Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> this virus is really scary. Just being around someone with the virus can pass it on to you. I wanted to make a flight to the Philippines but I have decided not to right now. Until they get it under control, I will stay off the airplanes with people on it from China and some Asian countries.
> 
> art


Recieved this which is an interesting read.

Stay away from the buffet...

Sharing this with you all- from a Viber group 

"Took a last minute flight back to Singapore to call of duty as a Risk Assessor and Safety & Healh Auditor to help fight Coronavirus/COVID-19 too. Had many Risk Assessment discussions, one with leaders/participants from Hospitality, Tourism, Events, F&B, education institutions and other industries. One of the areas we assessed is why there are many reported infections in Leisure Cruises and hotel business networking event but when many infected persons fly on airplanes on evacuation flights, no airline staff or people on the same airplane get infected. One of the preliminary findings is that Luxury Cruises and Hotel networking events have one thing in common: buffet. In a normal buffet when people socialise and talk while taking food, invisible and visible droplets of saliva can travel onto food and when an uninfected person consumes it, the virus can be transmitted easily (buffet food can be left out there for up to 4 hours and you never know how many people had talked over the food prior). Thus, possible control measures include discouraging people from talking over buffet/displayed food or have some form of barriers for droplets/saliva over the food and dedicated healthy masked servers to dish out food instead of common-use serving cutlery. The same goes for communal food events in chalets or after an event. On the contrary, on the plane everyone eats out of their own trays not facing someone else, with less talking and eating at the same time. That could be the reason why there are no reported infection on plane despite long hours of being with infected persons in a confined environment. Thus, without transmission through saliva/droplets to someone else's mouth/nose/eye, it's difficult to be infected by just being on the same flight or being in the same building with an infected person. At the moment, the probability of aerosol transmission is probably low. Currently temperature taking is a good measure but there are loopholes such as infection before symptoms like fever. Based on Risk Management, we should focus on activities that have higher probability of transmission (talking over food), not just being on location, as it's difficult to detect. Hopefully by focusing on the right control measures and some change of our lifestyles/habits in such times, it can help in saving lives. The findings are not conclusive as Risk Assessment is still in progress depending on new data or discovery. I suggest we look at our routine/non routine activities and conduct our own Risk Assessment too based on probability and severity and come up with own control measures. Thanks to many who are fighting this battle too. Pray for Singapore, Australia, China, Malaysia and many countries affected by COVID-19."


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tiz said:


> Recieved this which is an interesting read.
> 
> Stay away from the buffet...
> 
> ...


Declined an invite to a posh birthday party last week because it was being held at a venue which served their food buffet style. No need to put ourselves at any more risk than absolutely necessary.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Not only buffet style restaurants but what about the grocery stores where meat and fish are on open display with no cough guards and customers handle the product.

Not to even mention how the food is handled in wet traditional market places.

Make sure that you fully cook all foods here, not only now but all the time.


----------

